# Leclerc Bergere Loom - need info from weavers



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd never thought to buy a real loom, not even a table-top one like this. The price was ridiculous, so I got it. It has almost all the parts, and I might not even need the two that're missing, since they seem to be for making the warp.

My question is: what in tarnation are "lease sticks" or "lease reeds"??? Google has failed me. 

Thank you.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That took me back to my school days when I made a scarf on a loom, just like this one - tartan....love it...hope you have lots of fun with it.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I bet disgo would know.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Just googled lease sticks and found the following site - http://www.peggyosterkamp.com/peggys-weaving-tips-lease-sticks-weaving/‎

There are other sites as well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Just googled lease sticks and found the following site - http://www.peggyosterkamp.com/peggys-weaving-tips-lease-sticks-weaving/‎
> 
> There are other sites as well.


Thanks, ScottyBear, I have learned more than I wanted at this late hour. I don't know why I couldn't coax that info out of Google!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have found that if I wait a few minutes that I get different results from google.. it also makes a difference if I google from IE or Chrome!! strange I know, I would think that all google searches would bring up the same info... 
I'm glad you got the loom it is amazing and I'm glad you got some information on it too


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'd never thought to buy a real loom, not even a table-top one like this. The price was ridiculous, so I got it. It has almost all the parts, and I might not even need the two that're missing, since they seem to be for making the warp.
> 
> My question is: what in tarnation are "lease sticks" or "lease reeds"??? Google has failed me.
> 
> Thank you.


I hope you'll keep us posted on your loom progress. If anyone can figure it out, you can. Are you going to try it with yarn or are you going to get thread made specifically for weaving? I have inherited 3 tabletop looms and everytime I take one out I'm too intimidated to do anything but put it back. I only have one shuttle and if there are any other parts missing I don't know what they are. Mine looks a little different from yours. What I'd really like is an inkle loom so I can try card weaving. Saw it at a living history show and it sticks to me like glue. Just what I need is another interest.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> ... What I'd really like is an *inkle loom* so I can try card weaving. Saw it at a living history show and it sticks to me like glue. Just what I need is another interest.


So, why not make your own? http://makezine.com/projects/inkle-loom/


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So, why not make your own? http://makezine.com/projects/inkle-loom/


Good grief, I never thought of that. You are a wonder.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> Good grief, I never thought of that. You are a wonder.


Why? Every tool in creation - however complicated it may be today - was originally MANufactured (=made by man) by someone in a workshop from parts or pieces - many leftover from previous creations. An Inkle loom doesn't look half as complicated as my simple, single fixed heddle, table loom. I haven't looked, but I'll bet there are DIY instructions on the making of more complicated looms somewhere online. I can't be the _only_ cheapskate out there. The prices for NEW looms is strictly for those with really deep pockets. At full price of $300, I'd never own such a plaything; at $20 and missing two small, easily replaced, and non-essential parts, I couldn't leave it there! I never would have forgiven myself!

So :?: I'm waiting to see your homemade Inkle loom and it's products! :thumbup:


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

You don't need lease sticks with a rigid heddle loom like that.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why? Every tool in creation - however complicated it may be today - was originally MANufactured (=made by man) by someone in a workshop from parts or pieces - many leftover from previous creations. An Inkle loom doesn't look half as complicated as my simple, single fixed heddle, table loom. I haven't looked, but I'll bet there are DIY instructions on the making of more complicated looms somewhere online. I can't be the _only_ cheapskate out there. The prices for NEW looms is strictly for those with really deep pockets. At full price of $300, I'd never own such a plaything; at $20 and missing two small, easily replaced, and non-essential parts, I couldn't leave it there! I never would have forgiven myself!
> 
> I think I'll put my husband on that...... well, we better not hold our breath. Of course I haven't used the other ones I have and am here wanting yet another one.
> 
> So :?: I'm waiting to see your homemade Inkle loom and it's products! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Oldesttm said:


> You don't need lease sticks with a rigid heddle loom like that.


Thank you! 
All I read online about lease sticks was in reference to enormous standing-on-the-floor looms. I'll just leave them in the box, once I a)replace undone stapled points with holes and nuts-and-bolts, and b) clear a large enough space on a table in a cat-free room to set it up. I'm pretty sure that setting up the first loom they've ever seen would be too irresistible a temptation to clawed 'help'.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't have this particular loom, but you might look on the ravelry forums for rigid heddle weavers. There are weavers with all kinds of looms and knowledge who can help you. There is also lots of information on youtube. Hope this helps.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

$20!!! So glad you didn't pass this up! Once upon a time I was a weaver and really enjoyed it. You will be able to do lots of things with this table-topper. Looking forward to hearing about it. Post some photos as you are doing it in addition to any finished project(s). Like you once said, it's all about the process and sometimes it ends up with a finished project (I paraphrase of course!). Enjoy!
Linda


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Casey47 said:


> I hope you'll keep us posted on your loom progress. If anyone can figure it out, you can. Are you going to try it with yarn or are you going to get thread made specifically for weaving? I have inherited 3 tabletop looms and everytime I take one out I'm too intimidated to do anything but put it back. I only have one shuttle and if there are any other parts missing I don't know what they are. Mine looks a little different from yours. What I'd really like is an inkle loom so I can try card weaving. Saw it at a living history show and it sticks to me like glue. Just what I need is another interest.


You don't need an inkle loom to do card weaving. You can tie the cards into a rigid heddle loom or around a chair, or tree for that matter. You could probably tie them into one of your existing table looms. Below is a link to make a simple tension device for card weaving.
http://www.theloomybin.com/doc/cwloom/
Enjoy weaving.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> You don't need an inkle loom to do card weaving. You can tie the cards into a rigid heddle loom or around a chair, or tree for that matter. You could probably tie them into one of your existing table looms. Below is a link to make a simple tension device for card weaving.
> http://www.theloomybin.com/doc/cwloom/
> Enjoy weaving.


Tablet or card weaving: http://www.google.ca/search?q=card+weaving&rlz=1C1SAVU_enCA548CA549&oq=card+weaving&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

Sometimes, I wish I could kick myself! Years ago I picked up and handled but did NOT buy a lovely set of those cards. I knew I would regret my decision, and - now that I know what they _are_ - I'll keep a watch out for them.


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So, why not make your own? http://makezine.com/projects/inkle-loom/


or here using playing cards:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Your-Own-Tablet-Weaving-Cards/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

diansirkin said:


> or here using playing cards:
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Your-Own-Tablet-Weaving-Cards/


Oh, my! I always _knew_ there must be a use for old playing cards! Now I know what to do with them. Thank you very much for that link!!


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

My wonderful hubby made my inkle loom, as well as a warping board, a yarn swift, a box wool and fleece picker and a wool comb. 
You can find almost anything on the net.
Like Jessica Jean said at one time every object was hand made by our ancestors.
I can not justify sending $$$$, when it can be made for a fraction of the cost, I even bought oak and maple which are the hardwoods and make a better and stronger loom. 
My next request is for a heddle loom, but have not found the pattern for it.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

lease sticks are what you put thru the cross of the warp when you get ready to put the warp on the loom.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

the reed is that orangey colored thing that the threads go through. There is lots of info on the web - go into Weaving Today, or perhaps get a book from your local library. You may want to also check if there is a local weaving guild in your area. I joined our local weavers & spinners guild & took both weaving & spinning classes there.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

There are free plans online to make a card weaving loom with PVC my husband made 2 of them for me and I bought the cards but after a few times I found that putting all the yarns through the cards in different orders and learning to twist and turn the cards to the right and the left that it was harder than I wanted it to be so the card weavers are disassembled in a box. I have a small Inkle loom coming this next week, I used to have a large one but I sold it years ago. Hope you will enjoy card weaving.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Great buy on the Rigid Heddle they are easy to work with and you can make some lovely things with it.


----------

